# Outdoor pictures 2021



## Kerry Brown

After a rainy start to 2021 we finally got some nice weather.


----------



## DaddyShred

That's unfair, there could be a burning 50s broadcaster burning in the foreground and it would still be a gorgeous shot because of that background lol

Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


----------



## marcos

Very nice Kerry. Is this in BC ?


----------



## Kerry Brown

marcos said:


> Very nice Kerry. Is this in BC ?


Yes, Squamish River, five minute walk from my house.


----------



## marcos

Kerry Brown said:


> Yes, Squamish River, five minute walk from my house.


 Beautifull. Bucket list once this shitshow is over; visit BC (after i visit east coast)


----------



## DaddyShred

marcos said:


> Beautifull. Bucket list once this shitshow is over; visit BC (after i visit east coast)


East cost is definitely a must 
Be kind, the pic was taken in December 









Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


----------



## marcos

DaddyShred said:


> East cost is definitely a must
> Be kind, the pic was taken in December
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


Still very beautifull. Where is this Daddyshred?


----------



## DaddyShred

marcos said:


> Still very beautifull. Where is this Daddyshred?


Browns Flat New Brunswick. That's the St John river. 

Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


----------



## marcos

DaddyShred said:


> Browns Flat New Brunswick. That's the St John river.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


How cool. I went there in 1980 to visit my sister (Moncton) What a beautiful province.


----------



## SaucyJack

Big tide pulling...


----------



## Kerry Brown

Another beautiful morning in Squamish, BC.


----------



## Kerry Brown

I've walked here almost every morning for over ten years now. I never get tired of it.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

Kerry Brown said:


> Another beautiful morning in Squamish, BC.
> 
> View attachment 346611


I have stood on that shore fly fishing a few times.


----------



## davetcan

Yesterdays walk.


----------



## Verne

All these pictures are great. I don't have much in the way of scenery options landlocked in S/W Ontario, so I found myself gravitating toward macro photography. Just got a new (albeit not expensive and manual) set of macro tubes. My fiance loves gardening, so they generally are going to be my focal point. (pun unintended)

I'll be sure to get some and post. Critiquing is more than welcome when I do post some. Keep the nature beauty coming guys.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Verne said:


> All these pictures are great. I don't have much in the way of scenery options landlocked in S/W Ontario, so I found myself gravitating toward macro photography. Just got a new (albeit not expensive and manual) set of macro tubes. My fiance loves gardening, so they generally are going to be my focal point. (pun unintended)
> 
> I'll be sure to get some and post. Critiquing is more than welcome when I do post some. Keep the nature beauty coming guys.


Looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## Stephenlouis

Port Renfrew.


----------



## Jim Wellington

Stephenlouis said:


> Port Renfrew.
> View attachment 348495


What a beautiful place...I remember walking on that pier new years day 2013.


----------



## polyslax

http://imgur.com/nWD1lE0


Out in the forest with the dogs a couple of days ago.


----------



## Stephenlouis

Jim Wellington said:


> What a beautiful place...I remember walking on that pier new years day 2013.


I work about an hour and a bit from there, so on my (Friday) days off, ill sometimes pre-pack my car with camping gear and just head up for a quick 2 day fish/shoot getaway right from work. I camp on the beach just down from the shot on the Indian reservation usually. In the old days, I camped at fairy lake, but it is too busy now.


----------



## Jim Wellington

Stephenlouis said:


> I work about an hour and a bit from there, so on my (Friday) days off, ill sometimes pre-pack my car with camping gear and just head up for a quick 2 day fish/shoot getaway right from work. I camp on the beach just down from the shot on the Indian reservation usually. In the old days, I camped at fairy lake, but it is too busy now.


I can only imagine what a great place it is for fishing and camping. I was there for a couple of days by myself the winter of 2013. January 1st and 2nd as a matter of fact. It was so quiet it was surreal. 
I didn`t know there area, or anyone who lived there, so I went to the marine park and drove roads and hiked trails. Hope I can return someday...


----------



## Electraglide

Stephenlouis said:


> Port Renfrew.
> View attachment 348495


Last time I was there was a long time ago.


----------



## vadsy

couple of keepers today, kids filled their tags, sunset was beautiful, didn't get a picture, have this instead


----------



## SaucyJack




----------



## keto

vadsy said:


> couple of keepers today, kids filled their tags, sunset was beautiful, didn't get a picture, have this instead


Gottam, so jealous. I haven't had pickerel/walleye in probably 30(?) years. Fried in butter in the pan, lemme at it.


----------



## vadsy

keto said:


> Gottam, so jealous. I haven't had pickerel/walleye in probably 30(?) years. Fried in butter in the pan, lemme at it.


I wish I would have known. I just gave one away an hour ago after cleaning everything. we got really lucky with tags this year so we've been sharing with the neighbours. I've been beer battering and frying them up in cast iron on the grill, excellent.


----------



## keto

vadsy said:


> I wish I would have known. I just gave one away an hour ago after cleaning everything. we got really lucky with tags this year so we've been sharing with the neighbours. I've been beer battering and frying them up in cast iron on the grill, excellent.


My dad was a huge outdoorsman but my folks split young, and I didn't get that much training from/experience with Dad (not none! I've fished the Pacific for salmon from a 20 footer, and deep in Lake of the Woods for pickerel, and the Columbia River for Kokanee), and I never really pursued it, sorta regret it. Have looked at rods n reels in Walmart, Cabelas, etc longingly for years but just never made it happen.


----------



## vadsy




----------



## BGood

vadsy said:


>


We also have that species of tree on the slopes. Strange fruits.


----------



## BGood

This morning from the chairlift.








​A week ago.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## vadsy




----------



## BGood




----------



## greco

BGood said:


> View attachment 350399
> 
> 
> View attachment 350400​


Interesting and very artistic pics! I assume they are ice formations?

Any ideas as to the species of the bird in this pic?









Thanks

Dave


----------



## BGood

Thanks Dave.
Yep ice on a stream by the house.

The bird is a marsh harrier. They patrol in front of the summer place all the time. Made a painting of a female









​


----------



## greco

BGood said:


> Thanks Dave.
> Yep ice on a stream by the house.
> 
> The bird is a marsh harrier. They patrol in front of the summer place all the time. Made a painting of a female
> 
> View attachment 350419
> 
> ​


Thanks. Your work is so beautiful!


----------



## Kerry Brown

Lots of ice on the river after a recent cold snap. Been below zero for several days with a north wind.


----------



## Electraglide

Kerry Brown said:


> Lots of ice on the river after a recent cold snap. Been below zero for several days with a north wind.
> 
> View attachment 350528


Nice pic Kerry. You want to trade? It's about -22'c at my place right now and they're calling for -30'c or so tonight.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> It's about -22'c at my place right now and they're calling for -30'c or so tonight.


embrace it. we'll go fishing after the hill


----------



## Kerry Brown

Electraglide said:


> Nice pic Kerry. You want to trade? It's about -22'c at my place right now and they're calling for -30'c or so tonight.


Not a chance. With the exception of last week this is one of the mildest winters I can remember.


----------



## DaddyShred

20th storey view in Ottawa, looking across to Gat









Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


----------



## DaddyShred

Other side









Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephenlouis

Looking across from Quadra Island.


----------



## Electraglide

Kerry Brown said:


> Not a chance. With the exception of last week this is one of the mildest winters I can remember.


This was from a few years ago but it would have worked today.


----------



## Electraglide

vadsy said:


> embrace it. we'll go fishing after the hill


It was brisk walking around today. Without a mask on my moustache froze....put one on outside and it didn't take too long for it to freeze and then my glasses and moustache.


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> This was from a few years ago but it would have worked today.


Took this pic ~ three decades ago off the shore of lake Ontario.


----------



## Robert1950

My photographic output has dropped significantly in the last year, due to what everybody is aware of, especially in the last few months. This one was taken in my neighbourhood, about a 1/2 hr or so before sunset, around Jan 1st.


----------



## zztomato

Not so exciting but it was a fine day for a ski. Conditions on the trails have been pretty good so far this year.


----------



## leftysg

laristotle said:


> Took this pic ~ three decades ago off the shore of lake Ontario.
> View attachment 350633


Glad the alien froze before it broke through the ice and got ya!


----------



## SaucyJack




----------



## Robert1950

A walk in the park on a cloudy day....


----------



## SaucyJack

Might have been a bad idea to hike Signal Hill trail today seeing it's a long way down if you slip...but I survived.


----------



## Stephenlouis

Whiffen spit, early evening. I used to have a house here and would walk this spit nightly. I took this about a week ago, went down to sip on a beer, and watch the sun go down


----------



## Electraglide

Stephenlouis said:


> Whiffen spit, early evening. I used to have a house here and would walk this spit nightly. I took this about a week ago, went down to sip on a beer, and watch the sun go down
> View attachment 352407


Reminds me of this.


----------



## SaucyJack

Damn cold out on this point today.


----------



## vadsy

the hills and the frozen lake, seems to be the places with the fewest people


----------



## oldjoat

too much snow


----------



## vadsy

oldjoat said:


> too much snow


possibly explains the lack of people and the covidt


----------



## oldjoat

of course , the alcohol should help immunize a bit.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Mooh

Port Albert Ontario, yesterday afternoon.


----------



## VHTO

Stephenlouis said:


> I work about an hour and a bit from there, so on my (Friday) days off, ill sometimes pre-pack my car with camping gear and just head up for a quick 2 day fish/shoot getaway right from work. I camp on the beach just down from the shot on the Indian reservation usually. In the old days, I camped at fairy lake, but it is too busy now.





vadsy said:


> the hills and the frozen lake, seems to be the places with the fewest people


Lake Louise? Opposite side of the mountain from the main base?


----------



## VHTO

Fiddleheads in an Ontario park


----------



## vadsy

VHTO said:


> Lake Louise? Opposite side of the mountain from the main base?


I believe that is Sunshine, the rock face picture is from the Goats Eye side. The other picture is the main hill, the beer is in Canmore. We did Louise the next day


----------



## Jim Wellington

Mooh said:


> View attachment 362346
> 
> 
> Port Albert Ontario, yesterday afternoon.


Fishing for Coho`s, rainbows and browns off the mouth I suppose. My friend has been doing really good on Coho`s south of Grand Bend.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Nature is very tenacious. These trees were washed into the river last October yet with the roots hanging in the air they started growing new leaves this spring.


----------



## Stephenlouis

Wiffen Spit in Sooke.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

It was actually a photo of the window I built and installed today, but the back yard looks pretty good.


----------



## Midnight Rider

Kerry Brown said:


> Yes, Squamish River, five minute walk from my house.


My cousin lived in Squamish for a number of years,... ever come across anyone with the last name Bick?


----------



## Midnight Rider

BGood said:


> Thanks Dave.
> Yep ice on a stream by the house.
> 
> The bird is a marsh harrier. They patrol in front of the summer place all the time. Made a painting of a female
> 
> View attachment 350419
> 
> ​


Incredible talent. Do you sell your artwork?


----------



## BGood

Midnight Rider said:


> Incredible talent. Do you sell your artwork?


Of course. You can click on the red link in my signature to see my work. Ones marked ND are sold. much of the rest is available for purchase ... or trade.


----------



## BGood

vadsy said:


> embrace it. we'll go fishing after the hill


Where is that ?


----------



## vadsy

BGood said:


> Where is that ?


that’s Marmot in Jasper


----------



## greco

Stephenlouis said:


> Wiffen Spit in Sooke.


What is the seal eating? I assumed it was some type of fish but the (lower front?) teeth look strange to me.
Thanks.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Midnight Rider said:


> My cousin lived in Squamish for a number of years,... ever come across anyone with the last name Bick?


Sorry, Don't know anyone with that name. I've lived here for for 60 years but I don't know everyone


----------



## Stephenlouis

greco said:


> What is the seal eating? I assumed it was some type of fish but the (lower front?) teeth look strange to me.
> Thanks.
> View attachment 364372


It is a salmon, but I don't know what type because their mouths elongate when they begin to spawn.


----------



## polyslax

Snapped some hummingbird shots over the last week.

























And then bumped into this butterfly (female Eastern Tiger Swallowtail)


----------



## blueshores_guy

Just a man and his dog..........


----------



## greco

polyslax said:


> Snapped some hummingbird shots over the last week.


AMAZING pics!!! 
Congratulations!


----------



## laristotle

This morning;


----------



## polyslax

greco said:


> AMAZING pics!!!
> Congratulations!


Thanks a lot!
We've got a hummingbird feeder stuck on our kitchen window, so it's kinda like the proverbial fish in a barrel.

Edit: shooting through glass is not ideal though.


----------



## polyslax

laristotle said:


> This morning;
> 
> View attachment 367390
> 
> View attachment 367391


Pretty nuts given the date.


----------



## Robert1950

North Saskatchewan River. Taken about a month or so ago


----------



## Mooh

Georgian Bay, last week.


----------



## polyslax

Mooh said:


> View attachment 367399
> 
> 
> Georgian Bay, last week.


Maybe it's just me, but I find this really confuses my depth perception and scale processing centre, which I love.


----------



## greco

polyslax said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I find this really confuses my depth perception and scale processing centre, which I love.


It is not only you! It took me awhile.
Excellent pic @Mooh !


----------



## BGood




----------



## Mooh

polyslax said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I find this really confuses my depth perception and scale processing centre, which I love.





greco said:


> It is not only you! It took me awhile.
> Excellent pic @Mooh !


Thanks! Varying results on that front. Manipulating the eye is hard.


----------



## leftysg

Just a quick thanks to the contributors for making this one of my favourite threads here.


----------



## laristotle

Super moon in Tibet


----------



## BGood

laristotle said:


> Super moon in Tibet
> View attachment 367424


Hmmm ... looks like mucho Photoshop on this one. Still nice though.


----------



## BGood

We have a little cottage in Îles de la Madeleine and skies there are often kind of biblical.


----------



## Jim Wellington

Here`s a shot of the concretions at Kettle Point Ontario, for those who like depth perception photos. This is an unedited photo I took in 2012 IIRC, when water levels were much lower. These rocks are under a meter of water now.


----------



## Stephenlouis

Today's walk drive.


----------



## laristotle

Watch Moment Drone Crashes Into Erupting Icelandic Volcano


Drone footage captures the moment it crashes right into the erupting Fagradalsjfall volcano in Iceland.




www.ntd.com


----------



## Kerry Brown

The Squamish River is high from the snow melt.


----------



## leftysg

laristotle said:


> Watch Moment Drone Crashes Into Erupting Icelandic Volcano
> 
> 
> Drone footage captures the moment it crashes right into the erupting Fagradalsjfall volcano in Iceland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ntd.com


That volcano is an igneous Stones fan...when you play with me, you're playin' with fire.


----------



## Wardo




----------



## Wardo




----------



## Wardo




----------



## Wardo




----------



## Wardo

Y’all be sure and come back for a visit some time when you can’t stay so long...lol


----------



## Stephenlouis

Wardo said:


> View attachment 368350


don't see that every day. Super fast deceleration ( lol) or torque?


----------



## Wardo

Stephenlouis said:


> don't see that every day. Super fast deceleration ( lol) or torque?


Off my friend's race truck - let go under load on the straight at Mosport.


----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## greco

Wardo said:


> View attachment 368355


Interesting architecture. Do you know where house is/was located?


----------



## Wardo

greco said:


> Interesting architecture. Do you know where house is/was located?


Dave, the house was located on Main Street, Stouffville about one block East from where George Wilson's auto shop used to be.

It had been in dilapidated condition for about 40 years and a bit scruffy before that. The guy who lived there was very old and I was told that his son also lived with him but the son had been seriously injured in a car accident when young and he was pretty much bed ridden.

The house was on a very large corner lot and it was eventually bought by a dentist about 8 years ago who did a renovation on it and then opened his shop. I always liked the house and I was pleased that it had been preserved but maybe 2 years after the dentist fixed it up the house was demolished. Not sure what is there now; probably a couple of monster homes. Anyway, I'm glad I got some pics of it before it was gone.

Here's a few more:


----------



## laristotle

Wardo said:


> the house was located on Main Street, Stouffville


Still had it's milk delivery door.


----------



## greco

Wardo said:


> Dave, the house was located on Main Street, Stouffville about one block East from where George Wilson's auto shop used to be.
> 
> It had been in dilapidated condition for about 40 years and a bit scruffy before that. The guy who lived there was very old and I was told that his son also lived with him but the son had been seriously injured in a car accident when young and he was pretty much bed ridden.
> 
> The house was on a very large corner lot and it was eventually bought by a dentist about 8 years ago who did a renovation on it and then opened his shop. I always liked the house and I was pleased that it had been preserved but maybe 2 years after the dentist fixed it up the house was demolished. Not sure what is there now; probably a couple of monster homes. Anyway, I'm glad I got some pics of it before it was gone.
> 
> Here's a few more:
> 
> View attachment 368463
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 368464
> 
> 
> View attachment 368465


Thanks very much for the detailed response and all the additional pics.
Made me a bit sad after reading about it.


----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


> Still had it's milk delivery door.


And the old style storm windows.


----------



## davetcan

Nice sky as I was heading out for my morning ride yesterday.


----------



## leftysg

Wardo said:


> Dave, the house was located on Main Street, Stouffville about one block East from where George Wilson's auto shop used to be.
> 
> It had been in dilapidated condition for about 40 years and a bit scruffy before that. The guy who lived there was very old and I was told that his son also lived with him but the son had been seriously injured in a car accident when young and he was pretty much bed ridden.
> 
> The house was on a very large corner lot and it was eventually bought by a dentist about 8 years ago who did a renovation on it and then opened his shop. I always liked the house and I was pleased that it had been preserved but maybe 2 years after the dentist fixed it up the house was demolished. Not sure what is there now; probably a couple of monster homes. Anyway, I'm glad I got some pics of it before it was gone.
> 
> Here's a few more:
> 
> View attachment 368463
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 368464
> 
> 
> View attachment 368465


the pics remind me of Jimmy Page's Boleskine house for some reason.


----------



## Mooh

This morning towards the end of the rain. South Bruce Peninsula.


----------



## Sneaky

Not my picture, but a great shot of the storm that rolled in south of Calgary yesterday. Only one tornado reported.


----------



## Midnight Rider

Wardo said:


> View attachment 368344


Rode mic?


----------



## Wardo

Midnight Rider said:


> Rode mic?


yeah, and it doesn’t work very well in front of the amplifier


----------



## vadsy

Wardo said:


> yeah, and it doesn’t work very well in front of the amplifier


it could.., you have to plug it in


----------



## Robert1950

Down by the River. B&W Infrared


----------



## Stephenlouis

Love infrared shots! Kept an old Nikon digital because it was pre built-in filter to block it.


----------



## Mooh

Otis contemplates the heights.


----------



## Mooh

Many mornings while on my walk I pass this old friend. 
This morning the sun was just breaking over the storefronts.


----------



## Midnight Rider

Backyard birding.


----------



## Midnight Rider

Robert1950 said:


> View attachment 368943
> 
> 
> Down by the River. B&W Infrared


Always nice to be 'Down By The River',... as long as no-one shoots their baby.


----------



## Stephenlouis

On my way to work every day.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## blueshores_guy




----------



## Mooh

Maitland River valley near the mouth this morning. Air temp was about 8C.


----------



## leftysg

Mooh said:


> View attachment 370119
> 
> 
> Maitland River valley near the mouth this morning. Air temp was about 8C.


Hiway 21 hill near the Tiger Dunlop trail? If so, is there still a golf course below and beyond the roadway?


----------



## Milkman

Midnight Rider said:


> Backyard birding.
> View attachment 369628
> View attachment 369629
> View attachment 369630
> View attachment 369631
> View attachment 369633
> View attachment 369634
> View attachment 369635
> View attachment 369636
> View attachment 369637


My wife shares your appreciation for our feathered friends. We have many similar feeders and visitors.

I even have a squirrel feeder right outside my office window. Great entertainment watching them work for their food. The blue jays also get fed.

Sorry, terrible picture shot through the screen.


----------



## mhammer

blueshores_guy said:


>


Whatever happened to trilliums? I haven't actually seen any in years. Are they all sequestered away in one tiny corner of Ontario?


----------



## mhammer

One shot I wish I'd been able to get was 30 years ago in Fredericton. It was snowing in Fredericton. Big fluffy flakes gently tumbling down around supper-time. Down the river in Oromocto, though, it was a few degrees warmer, and for some reason not even Dave Philips would comprehend, there was a thunderstorm there. In Fredericton, you could see big white flakes against a royal blue sky. Then there'd be a lightning flash way off in Oromocto, and all of a sudden the white flakes would turn dark as you saw them in silhouette with a bright sky behind them. Stiff competition for the majesty of those prairie storm skies.


----------



## Mooh

leftysg said:


> Hiway 21 hill near the Tiger Dunlop trail? If so, is there still a golf course below and beyond the roadway?


Actually in town from Samual Platt Park on Gloucester Terrace, roughly across from the Assessment Office or historic gaol, looking north. The golf course is still there. The road in the foreground leads down to the mine and the fork leads to the golf course.


----------



## Mooh

You know the tune…I’m looking over a tug named Dover.


----------



## Kerry Brown




----------



## Stephenlouis

Where is that Kerry?


----------



## Kerry Brown

Stephenlouis said:


> Where is that Kerry?


My morning walk along the Squamish River. That dike keeps my house from flooding. Before the dike was there a creek that would have backed up and flooded the area when the river is high. This time of year they close a flood gate and pump the creek over the the dike. The river is high now from snow melt in the mountains but nowhere near flood levels.


----------



## keto

Kerry Brown said:


> My morning walk along the Squamish River. That dike keeps my house from flooding. Before the dike was there is a creek that would have backed up and flooded the area when the river is high. This time of year they close a flood gate and pump the creek over the the dike. The river is high now from snow melt in the mountains but nowhere near flood levels.


Looks like salmon berries low right, just about ready?


----------



## Kerry Brown

keto said:


> Looks like salmon berries low right, just about ready?


Those are thimble berries. They are smaller and less tasty than salmon berries. They make good pies but you need a lot because of their size.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Drove to Whistler this morning to make a trade. This is on the way home in the Cheakamus Canyon looking at the Squamish Valley and out into Howe Sound.


----------



## Mooh

This morning on the Bruce Peninsula. I love this little bridge. The rebar refuses to let go.
(That's the Moohmobile.)


----------



## Mooh




----------



## leftysg

Mooh said:


> View attachment 370800
> View attachment 370801
> View attachment 370802
> 
> 
> This morning on the Bruce Peninsula. I love this little bridge. The rebar refuses to let go.
> (That's the Moohmobile.)


Ira Lake Road Bridge over Spring Creek?


----------



## Mooh

leftysg said:


> Ira Lake Road Bridge over Spring Creek?


Nope. Concession 4 bridge over Judges's Creek.


----------



## greco

Mooh said:


> View attachment 371000


Excellent pic! 
Great texture and flow of the annular ring lines (I assume), subtle colour contrasts with the added interest of the sand(?) and pebbles.
CONGRATS!


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Some damn big squirrels that get into the bird feeders around here.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Paul Running

Another brick in the wall.


----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## Stephenlouis

Just got back from camping in Port Renfrew. fun as always.


----------



## LanceT

Some west coast foliage.


----------



## Sneaky

Pelicans on Bow River in Calgary


----------



## Mooh

Must have been beautiful before it all became so industrialized. Grain elevators (left), salt mine (centre), at Goderich harbour morning.


----------



## dick lyle

Cape Clear , Cape Breton.


----------



## Sneaky

This little system dropped in to Calgary for a visit today. I can can honestly say that in my 60+ years of living I have never seen it rain so hard. No major damage here, but my tomato plants may be goners 😭

It went from 36 to 19 degrees in about two minutes. Pic taken from a plane landing at YYC, courtesy of a local Redditor. My house is right about the middle of that beast.


----------



## l.a.solis




----------



## Mooh

This morning.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Milkman

Sorry for the terrible picture quality, but it's hard to shoot through a screen.

My entertainment. The cost?

Peanuts.


----------



## Mooh

Go play outside!


----------



## Milkman

Mooh said:


> View attachment 373704
> 
> 
> Go play outside!



I just mowed the lawn.

Man, the next mower will be self propelled I shit you not.

It's a big yard and that sucker gets heavy.


----------



## l.a.solis




----------



## Mooh

Grain elevators, Goderich, this morning.


----------



## Kerry Brown

l.a.solis said:


> View attachment 373726


Where was this picture taken? It looks familiar.


----------



## l.a.solis

Kerry Brown said:


> Where was this picture taken? It looks familiar.


Mt. Brunswick!


----------



## Kerry Brown

l.a.solis said:


> Mt. Brunswick!


Thanks. I recognized the mountain range but couldn’t place the picture. I’ve been on most of the mountains around Howe Sound but the closest to there would be Deeks Lake. I’m usually north of there. In the 1970s I planted trees on some of logged areas on the way there. Used to hike up to Deeks Lake quite often before it got too crowded.


----------



## l.a.solis

Kerry Brown said:


> Thanks. I recognized the mountain range but couldn’t place the picture. I’ve been on most of the mountains around Howe Sound but the closest to there would be Deeks Lake. I’m usually north of there. In the 1970s I planted trees on some of logged areas on the way there. Used to hike up to Deeks Lake quite often before it got too crowded.


Wow that's awesome. I did go through deeks lakes and the other 2 lakes before climbing up mt brunswick. There weren't anyone else around when we hiked it.


----------



## Waterlouis

The 'two eyes' at the old long-gone Toronto cement plant. It's near Beachville, right beside the CN mainline west of Woodstock. Interesting story, according to a plaque nearby. The plant was built in 1921(?) and was 'poorly designed and engineered'. Never produced one bag of cement. The pic is of the two large kilns and all that is visible above ground. The huge building was demolished in 1931. Its situated along a really nice trail along the Thames.


----------



## greco

Waterlouis said:


> View attachment 373888


Very interesting! 
Where was the pic taken?
Do you know the original purpose for building the two cement structures?


----------



## Waterlouis

Stone mason's mark in one of the stones he placed at the St Mary's junction station. Initials are HM for H. MacDonald; if you see as stone with MH, it means he was laying the stones in a right-to-left direction. The marks indicated how many stones laid and hence how much work he would be paid for. He also built the limestone cottage which was his home, at the south end of St. Mary's right beside the quarry-pool, east side of the road. The station (build 1856 I believe) has been recently restored and refurbished and now is home to the Broken Rail Brewery. They've done a fantastic job at preserving a true Canadian historic site. I'm aware of only one other limestone station like this and it's near Napanee. Thomas Edison worked as a telegrapher here at some point, among other stations on the Grand Trunk system.


----------



## Waterlouis

greco said:


> Very interesting!
> Where was the pic taken?
> Do you know the original purpose for building the two cement structures?


I updated my original post with details; should have included them before I posted.


----------



## Waterlouis




----------



## greco

Thanks!
From Google Maps "Street View"


----------



## Waterlouis

Mooh said:


> View attachment 373819
> 
> 
> Grain elevators, Goderich, this morning.


Very nice pic! Love going to Goderich for the scenery, trails. Here's one from the lighthouse.


----------



## Waterlouis

greco said:


> Thanks!
> From Google Maps "Street View"
> View attachment 373902


That's the one. Fence surrounding the station is now gone and it's looking good.


----------



## Waterlouis

Some pics from Waterloo Central Railway in St. Jacobs.


----------



## Mooh

Maitland Trail, Goderich, this evening.


----------



## Mooh

Waterlouis said:


> Stone mason's mark in one of the stones he placed at the St Mary's junction station. Initials are HM for H. MacDonald; if you see as stone with MH, it means he was laying the stones in a right-to-left direction. The marks indicated how many stones laid and hence how much work he would be paid for. He also built the limestone cottage which was his home, at the south end of St. Mary's right beside the quarry-pool, east side of the road. The station (build 1856 I believe) has been recently restored and refurbished and now is home to the Broken Rail Brewery. They've done a fantastic job at preserving a true Canadian historic site. I'm aware of only one other limestone station like this and it's near Napanee. Thomas Edison worked as a telegrapher here at some point, among other stations on the Grand Trunk system.
> View attachment 373900


I think there’s a plaque regarding Edison at the Stratford station as well. I’ve cooled my heels there a lot over the years, though not too recently.

St. Marys? Stonetown they call it. I spent my high school years there. Took the train back and forth to Stratford, London, Ottawa, K/W, Toronto…Delivered newspapers 6 days a week in the train station neighbourhood.


----------



## Waterlouis

Waterlouis said:


> View attachment 373901





Mooh said:


> I think there’s a plaque regarding Edison at the Stratford station as well. I’ve cooled my heels there a lot over the years, though not too recently.
> 
> St. Marys? Stonetown they call it. I spent my high school years there. Took the train back and forth to Stratford, London, Ottawa, K/W, Toronto…Delivered newspapers 6 days a week in the train station neighbourhood.


I can't recall about Stratford, he may well have; St. Mary's junction was his first Grand Trunk posting. The plaque in front of the station notes the controversy surrounding the junction station location (well away from the town), apparently built on land owned by a London ON lawyer who negotiated the location with Grand Trunk. Sure glad we don't have those sneaky underhanded business dealings today.


----------



## polyslax

Shooting bees and flowers today and managed to get some neat in-flight shots.


----------



## Milkman

The Rose of Sharon Bushes are blooming early this year.


----------



## Paul Running

The Popeyes are 2 weeks early this year, in our region.


----------



## Mooh

This evening, Goderich.


----------



## Midnight Rider

Remote southern portion Lake of the Woods, Kenora, Ontario. Photo taken while camping on Butterfly Island. The bird in the frame is a White Pelican. They migrate from the southern United States each year to nest on Lake of the Woods.
This is my hometown stomping grounds.


----------



## Midnight Rider

First weekly car meet at the Steve Plunkett Estate in nearly two years. It was good to get back and reunite with all the car enthusiast friends. Great turnout with 520 vehicles in attendance,... thanks for having us back Steve and for your extensive charity work.
Steve Plunkett : Steve Plunkett's Fleetwood Country Cruize In


----------



## Mooh

Last night's street and sunset, this morning's flowers. The bees were busy.


----------



## Mooh

Pulled this from an old frame this morning. It was taken with my old Minolta 35mm automatic. Lake Huron, 1984.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Mooh said:


> View attachment 374939
> 
> 
> Pulled this from an old frame this morning. It was taken with my old Minolta 35mm automatic. Lake Huron, 1984.


As much as I like digital I miss 35mm. You had to think about your shots and compose them. With digital its just fire away and throw out the crappy ones. Great shot.


----------



## Guitar101

Kerry Brown said:


> As much as I like digital I miss 35mm. You had to think about your shots and compose them. With digital its just fire away and throw out the crappy ones. Great shot.


That's what I like about digital. I don't miss waiting for the film to be developed before I found out I screwed up the shot.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Guitar101 said:


> That's what I like about digital. I don't miss waiting for the film to be developed before I found out I screwed up the shot.


I’d not like to go back to film. I was being nostalgic. Film did make me think more about each picture. Digital gives me way more usable pictures because it can be more spontaneous.


----------



## Mooh

I still sometimes tell myself not to waste an exposure, and I retired the 35mm 15 years ago. Boy-oh-boy do I wish I had a good DSLR though.


----------



## bw66

The view from Sunday night’s campsite on Missinaibi Lake at Whitefish Falls. The haze is smoke from forest fires in the northwest.


----------



## Mooh

Not a big fan of hills, but this one is short and still manageable for my old joints.


----------



## Mooh

Before the first coffee.


----------



## Budda




----------



## Milkman

The Hibiscus are blooming now.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Kerry Brown

Nice to finally get some rain. Fifty-two days without rain.


----------



## Midnight Rider

Mooh said:


> View attachment 376020


Hey now,... careful with that hose!,... we'll still be needing that Sun into the distant future, 🌞,😎


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Mooh

Had cause to cool my heels in Hanover Ontario today...more like warm my heels...so I took a walk on some local trails. Not the best maintained, but still very pleasant, and the Saugeen River still inspires. Wish I had thought to bring my bicycle and/or kayak.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Quick trip to Lillooet today. 3 1/2 hours each way but I had time to stop for a few pictures of Duffy Lake and a picnic lunch at a campsite beside Cayoosh Creek.


----------



## leftysg

Mooh said:


> View attachment 376084
> View attachment 376085
> View attachment 376086
> 
> 
> Had cause to cool my heels in Hanover Ontario today...more like warm my heels...so I took a walk on some local trails. Not the best maintained, but still very pleasant, and the Saugeen River still inspires. Wish I had thought to bring my bicycle and/or kayak.
> View attachment 376087


Wow, small world! the wife and I stopped off and had lunch at the park in Hanover yesterday. West side, not east side where the dam is. We were on our way up to Cape Chin. Wish I could post pics as we found some beauty shots of Spring Creek on the Ira Lake Road.


----------



## Mooh

leftysg said:


> Wow, small world! the wife and I stopped off and had lunch at the park in Hanover yesterday. West side, not east side where the dam is. We were on our way up to Cape Chin. Wish I could post pics as we found some beauty shots of Spring Creek on the Ira Lake Road.


I stopped on that side as well, but there were people. Wasn’t into people.

Cape Chin is nice, here’s some family historical pictures of St. Margaret’s.


----------



## leftysg

Mooh said:


> I stopped on that side as well, but there were people. Wasn’t into people.
> 
> Cape Chin is nice, here’s some family historical pictures of St. Margaret’s.


Wonderful, thanks for sharing. Are the stained glass flowers local to the peninsula?


----------



## Mooh

leftysg said:


> Wonderful, thanks for sharing. Are the stained glass flowers local to the peninsula?


Thanks.

Yes, the flowers are locally found. To my eye they are as perfectly proportioned as the architecture.


----------



## Sneaky

Hiking the KVR trail on Naramata Bench last week. A bit smokey but still a beautiful place.


----------



## WCGill

Sneaky said:


> Hiking the KVR trail on Naramata Bench last week. A bit smokey but still a beautiful place.
> 
> View attachment 376356





Sneaky said:


> Hiking the KVR trail on Naramata Bench last week. A bit smokey but still a beautiful place.
> 
> View attachment 376356


"Hiking" may be a bit of an overstatement, but in the last few months it was all I could handle.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Michipicoten River from Fort Friendship.


----------



## Milkman

Alien Landing Zone (aka Milkman's back yard).


----------



## Paul Running

Better secure the perimeter tonight...they're on their way.


----------



## Robert1950

SE of Tofield AB


----------



## Guitar101

Paul Running said:


> Better secure the perimeter tonight...they're on their way.


He'll be fine. Stones hurt their tiny little feet.


----------



## leftysg

Milkman said:


> Alien Landing Zone (aka Milkman's back yard).
> 
> View attachment 377114


There's a starman waiting in the sky,
He'd like to come and meet us but he thinks he'd blow our minds


----------



## Mooh

Thought about a paddle, the water being flat this morning, but chose a bike ride instead. It’s going to be a scorcher.


----------



## zztomato

Tofino. The scenery makes my shitty phone camera seem pretty good.


----------



## Grainslayer

zztomato said:


> Tofino. The scenery makes my shitty phone camera seem pretty good.
> View attachment 377187
> View attachment 377188


Nice,tofino is awesome..Sadly,my recent veiws of the island are not as appealing.Ive had a front row window seat of the ladysmith fire since it started on thursday..Stll going strong this morning and smokey.


----------



## zztomato

Grainslayer said:


> Nice,tofino is awesome..Sadly,my recent veiws of the island are not as appealing.Ive had a front row window seat of the ladysmith fire since it started on thursday..Stll going strong this morning and smokey.


Yeah, it seemed like the Island would be spared but that fire looks bad. Hope you don't suffer from it.


----------



## Grainslayer

zztomato said:


> Yeah, it seemed like the Island would be spared but that fire looks bad. Hope you don't suffer from it.


Thankfully it wont effect me.Its currently not nearly as severe as some of the wildfires raging in bc right now but pretty scarey to see in real life.Watching it on tv just doesnt have the same effect as seeing it in person.


----------



## Mooh

Took the little kayak out to see the sunset.


----------



## Backbeat

I really need to an actual camera for times like these


----------



## BGood

My sideyard this afternoon








And a little later


----------



## Jim DaddyO

A sign a few miles from our home signifying a spot where AY Jackson sat to paint. It was a bit of a foggy day so I took the camera down there and snapped a few.


----------



## Milkman

Nice sunset yesterday evening.


----------



## Milkman

One of my backyard fly control specialists created some art on the security camera there. That was all done overnight. Almost a shame to clean it away.


----------



## Mooh

From a few weeks ago.


----------



## Waterlouis

Some pics from Waterloo Central Railway in St. Jacobs.


----------



## Robert1950

Flood plain of the North Saskatchewan River. B&W Infrared


----------



## Budda




----------



## Mooh

Goderich this evening.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## l.a.solis




----------



## Mooh

Froggy finds his guitar pick.


----------



## zztomato

Out on the Ottawa River for a row last night. The light is really amazing this time of year.


----------



## Mooh

Morning glory.


----------



## Stephenlouis




----------



## Stephenlouis

Finn's Slough, a very cool place with a cool history. The fishing boat in the other shot was taken near here too.


----------



## Robert1950

A visit to the farm last month. Grand daughter visiting from Kelowna. First in person visit in 18 months.


----------



## BGood

Flower river at the summer cottage









The size of that sky !









From the back door deck









Dancing crows









Half a murder









Day after full moon


----------



## Stephenlouis

Robert1950 said:


> A visit to the farm last month. Grand daughter visiting from Kelowna. First in person visit in 18 months.
> View attachment 378619


Love it!


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Kerry Brown




----------



## Grainslayer

Kerry Brown said:


> View attachment 378869


I used to hang out there watching the kyte boarders


----------



## Stephenlouis

sunset off of Quadra Island. Took a few days to do Cortes and Quadra.


----------



## Midnight Rider

1930 Cadillac Model 4302 Series 452 Rumbleseat Roadster with a 16 cylinder engine.


----------



## Mooh

Four trees.


----------



## Midnight Rider

Mooh said:


> View attachment 379694
> 
> 
> Four trees.


What happened to the fifth one?,... and is that a curvature of the earth I see on the horizon?


----------



## laristotle

Mooh said:


> View attachment 379694
> 
> 
> Four trees.


----------



## Mooh

Midnight Rider said:


> What happened to the fifth one?,... and is that a curvature of the earth I see on the horizon?


You mean Yoko? Curve? Yes.



laristotle said:


> View attachment 380000


Google will give up anything! Cool.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Milkman

A beautiful oak in the neighbor's yard. The sun catches it in a most pleasing way every evening.


----------



## Mooh

Goderich harbour this afternoon.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Southampton mid August.


----------



## zztomato

Out rowing on the Ottawa again...








Same night


----------



## Stephenlouis

St. Anne's graveyard and church in the cowichan valley, by my place.


----------



## Robert1950

Looked up and saw this on my way back form voting the other day. This is why I always have a little camera with me.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Stephenlouis said:


> St. Anne's graveyard and church in the cowichan valley, by my place.
> View attachment 380649


Love the way the light is coming through the mist and the trees.


----------



## Kerry Brown

The first day of fall.


----------



## Guitar101

Robert1950 said:


> Looked up and saw this on my way back form voting the other day. This is why I always have a little camera with me.
> 
> View attachment 380784


So I'm seeing an above the waist shot of a girl in a bikini. Is that right?


----------



## Stephenlouis

Cowichan bay


----------



## Mooh

Tasted a lot like an Empire apple, kind of tart, but it's a wild whatever, likely propagated by deer poop and/or a natural hybrid somehow, from settler's trees of several generations ago. Not far away were some small green and very sweet apples. I picked enough for a cobbler, in the hope that the Mrs would indulge me.


----------



## Paul Running

Mooh said:


> View attachment 381182
> 
> 
> Tasted a lot like an Empire apple, kind of tart, but it's a wild whatever, likely propagated by deer poop and/or a natural hybrid somehow, from settler's trees of several generations ago. Not far away were some small green and very sweet apples. I picked enough for a cobbler, in the hope that the Mrs would indulge me.


Sounds like the perfect mix for a cobbler...I hope that it works out.


----------



## Mooh

Paul Running said:


> Sounds like the perfect mix for a cobbler...I hope that it works out.


Thanks. I also picked several cups of raspberries (not wild, from our garden) this morning, so maybe two cobblers or a mixture. This time of year really rocks, fruit wise, but most of the veggies are done now. Funny what brings us joy, isn't it?


----------



## Paul Running

Mooh said:


> Funny what brings us joy, isn't it?


Yeah, it's always been food for me and more so as I age.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Well, it is outdoors now. My first try at hand carving anything. Not even sure if the chisels I got in a box of stuff at a yard sale are even the right ones.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Kerry Brown

Fall on the Squamish River


----------



## Mooh

Dirt road jaywalker. I scammed this from a video, so it's a little weirdly grainy.


----------



## greco

Mooh said:


> View attachment 382044


Please tell us more about this pic. Thanks.


----------



## Mooh

greco said:


> Please tell us more about this pic. Thanks.


It‘s a carved stump. The tree was a casualty of the tornado ten years ago. At that hour, around 5 am this time of year, the figure appears to be emerging from the woods at the edge of the bluff overlooking the harbour. Harbour Park, Goderich Ontario. I walk the dog a lot in the wee hours.


----------



## greco

Mooh said:


> It‘s a carved stump. The tree was a casualty of the tornado ten years ago. At that hour, around 5 am this time of year, the figure appears to be emerging from the woods at the edge of the bluff overlooking the harbour. Harbour Park, Goderich Ontario. I walk the dog a lot in the wee hours.


Thanks! 

Fascinating pic and great carving!


----------



## Mooh

greco said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Fascinating pic and great carving!


Here's a little detail:


----------



## Milkman

Fall has arrived. The mighty oak next door has started shedding its leaves. I bought a vacuum / mulcher (lithium ion rechargable) and I'm hopeful it will reduce our yard waste and the labour to get it into bags. According to the product literature it should also reduce the qty of leaf bags we need (10 to 1).


----------



## zztomato

With my racing partner...


----------



## Mooh

@zztomato That's awesome.

Years ago I had a square stern Coleman canoe for fishing. It was a real dog to paddle, and awful with an outboard without counterweight in the bow, but really pretty good to row as long as the bottom didn't oil can too much. (Stopped that with the Rubbermaid stool I sat on which was bolted to a pair of 2x4s.) Rowing is a lost art outside of the local gym anymore, but we grew up with oars. Really, the only good thing about those Coleman canoes (I've had three I think) is they're easy to fix with duct tape or Flex tape.


----------



## Paul Running

zztomato said:


> With my racing partner...
> View attachment 382244


Turning out to be a great October to be on the water.


----------



## Milkman

Mooh said:


> @zztomato That's awesome.
> 
> Years ago I had a square stern Coleman canoe for fishing. It was a real dog to paddle, and awful with an outboard without counterweight in the bow, but really pretty good to row as long as the bottom didn't oil can too much. (Stopped that with the Rubbermaid stool I sat on which was bolted to a pair of 2x4s.) Rowing is a lost art outside of the local gym anymore, but we grew up with oars. Really, the only good thing about those Coleman canoes (I've had three I think) is they're easy to fix with duct tape or Flex tape.


The good thing about colemans or other plastic canoes is that you can bounce them off of every rock in the river and make it home.

But they're sluggish and not nearly as maneuverable as fibreglass or kevlar.

I like fibreglass because I can afford it and I can fix it. As long as I try NOT to hit every rock in the river I'm good.


----------



## zztomato

Mooh said:


> Rowing is a lost art outside of the local gym anymore


For sure. There's a pretty big difference between the Ergometer (rowing machine) and being out on the water. As they say "ERGs don't float". I love quiet boats- canoe, kayak, sailing, rowing. Rowing has this beautiful combination of Zen-like focus, physical challenge, tranquility and unspoken human connection similar to what you get when you are in the pocket with musicians. 
I feel very lucky to be part of The Ottawa Rowing Club. It doesn't cost much more than a gym membership as well.


----------



## zztomato

Paul Running said:


> Turning out to be a great October to be on the water.


True! Although, I was out for a row last night and it's amazing how quickly that river can turn on you. Sudden rolling waves out of nowhere. Had to abort.


----------



## polyslax

Caught a nice sunrise and a heron, to boot, on my phone while walking the dogs yesterday morning.


----------



## Mooh

Milkman said:


> The good thing about colemans or other plastic canoes is that you can bounce them off of every rock in the river and make it home.
> 
> But they're sluggish and not nearly as maneuverable as fibreglass or kevlar.
> 
> I like fibreglass because I can afford it and I can fix it. As long as I try NOT to hit every rock in the river I'm good.


That's kind of why I had Colemans, but we now have this lovely fibreglass canoe and a cedar/canvas that I can't find a picture of at the moment. Best canoe we had was a 13.5' Peterborough that was really meant as a solo boat I think but was fine tandem.


----------



## ykram57

Bike ride to 
Leslie St. Spit
Sept 09, 2021


----------



## Milkman

Mooh said:


> That's kind of why I had Colemans, but we now have this lovely fibreglass canoe and a cedar/canvas that I can't find a picture of at the moment. Best canoe we had was a 13.5' Peterborough that was really meant as a solo boat I think but was fine tandem.
> 
> View attachment 382258


Mine is a Scott 15'. That's a nice size because it's good for one or two. When it's just me, I sit in the front seat facing backwards. Balance matters.

It was given to me with a huge split in the keel / hull. I reglassed it well and added some struts in the glass running across it. That stiffened it up nicely. Sadly I haven't used it in a few years now.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

A canoe is on my bucket list of things to build.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Midnight Rider

Mooh said:


> View attachment 383098


Looks like that tree lived to around 77 years according to my ring count,...could be off a handful of years either way as my eyes were going a little buggy while counting.


----------



## Wardo




----------



## Kerry Brown




----------



## greco

Mooh said:


> View attachment 383096


Great pic! 

Could I please download it and use it for my computer desktop pic/"wallpaper"? Thanks!


----------



## BGood




----------



## Mooh

greco said:


> Great pic!
> 
> Could I please download it and use it for my computer desktop pic/"wallpaper"? Thanks!


Sure, be my guest!


----------



## Mooh

Midnight Rider said:


> Looks like that tree lived to around 77 years according to my ring count,...could be off a handful of years either way as my eyes were going a little buggy while counting.


Could be. It's actually a piece of firewood that I use as a table on the beach. I think it was cut from my cottage property but it might also have been flotsam washed up in an east blow.


----------



## SWLABR

My dog got out of the yard. She’s probably in the corn field….


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Stephenlouis

Sealions are back


----------



## Paul Running

Another nice Fall day in the Ottawa Valley.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Milkman

That Rose was planted in my yard in memory of my Mom. Her name was Shirley Margaret Rose, and she was a good mother.

It blooms late as you can see and the colour is sort of shockingly bright.


----------



## davetcan

A few pics of the flooding along the Thames Valley Parkway a couple of weeks or so ago. This was the day before I took the tumble.


----------



## BGood

Morning fog








Fall skies








Living room rainbow


----------



## Robert1950

Remnants of the 2003 Kelowna Wildfire


----------



## mhammer

Halifax public gardens, last week (Oct 16 *9*).









Peggy's Cove, (Oct 17 *10*)








Peggy's Cove, looking out the other way.








Somewhere along the Saint John River valley








A town on the south shore of Quebec that we've become fond of, named La Pocatière. Situated at the top of a hill, with much of the town either affiliated with the regional CEGEP, or working at the Bombardier factory, there's a steep road (10 degree slope) leading from the CEGEP (at left) down to the major highway. Stay on that road another 200m and there's a fantastic little lookout/rest-stop where the St. Lawrence comes very close to shore. ON a clearer morning than we had that day, one amazing spot for a morning coffee as the sun shines on the St. Lawrence and you look out at the mountains on the other side. There's actually a hiking/biking trail along the St. Lawrence that extends a few kilometres east and west of that spot. Lucky residents.








The marshlands/flats between Sackville, NB and Amherst NS, looking towards the Bay of Fundy.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Paul Running

Cool pic. A very sociable Chickadee...he or she's got an eye on that small chunk of grain.


----------



## Milkman

Paul Running said:


> Cool pic. A very sociable Chickadee...he or she's got an eye on that small chunk of grain.


Multiple Chikadees, Nuthatches, even Cardinals and Blue Jays although none of them landed, just the chikadees and Nuthatches.

There was a line up. People go there to feed them so the birds are very friendly.

I'll say this. It's a very cool experience. I can't help but grin when one of those litle guys lands on my fingertips.


----------



## Sneaky

Milkman said:


> View attachment 384726


I’m sure I could do that in my backyard, but I’ve never tried. We are lousy with chickadees and finches here. Constantly have to keep filling the feeder.


----------



## mhammer

My wife stuck a lucite bird feeder out that attaches to a window with suction cups. Trouble is, it's clear, and the only window I could stick it on that the squirrels wouldn't reach is in a less conspicuous location that is probably needed. We've seen the odd juvenile bluejay poking at it, but not the sort of traffic we were expecting. And it's not for a shortage of chickadees.


----------



## Milkman

The birds won't generally feed from your hand as long as you have feeders in the yard. We have to visit the trails by the river to enjoy that.


----------



## Milkman

Nature being what it is, I just watched a hawk kill and proceed to eat a mourning dove in my yard. 

Sorry, it's gruesome, but so is life.

You'll have to zoom in to see him.


----------



## davetcan

I was once sitting looking out my front window and saw a hawk take a dove out of the air. The explosion of feathers was intense. Happened about 10 feet from where I was sitting.


----------



## Mooh

Yeah, hawks divebomb the sparrows right outside my lesson room window. They swoop in under the deck roof and crash into the forsythias.


----------



## Mooh

Gatineau, yesterday.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Michipicoten Harbor.


----------



## Mooh

@Jim DaddyO That's beautiful. Nice part of the world, that.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Mooh said:


> @Jim DaddyO That's beautiful. Nice part of the world, that.


Thanks. This used to be a bustling area with iron ore brought in by train and loaded onto freighters headed to Algoma Steel in Sault Ste. Marie. Also gold and passengers by boat. The pilings for the dock you see in the photo were installed in the 1800's. Train tracks went down both the dock and to the right side shoreline to load the ships. In 2012 there was a big flood and the few remaining residents lost everything. Part of Hwy 17 got washed out in the same flood. Some pretty interesting history around here.


----------



## Paul Running

Jim DaddyO said:


> Thanks. This used to be a bustling area with iron ore brought in by train and loaded onto freighters headed to Algoma Steel in Sault Ste. Marie. Also gold and passengers by boat. The pilings for the dock you see in the photo were installed in the 1800's. Train tracks went down both the dock and to the right side shoreline to load the ships. In 2012 there was a big flood and the few remaining residents lost everything. Part of Hwy 17 got washed out in the same flood. Some pretty interesting history around here.


I usually have memories of the Edmund Fitzgerald this time of year.


----------



## Milkman

Almost ready for winter. I got a Ryobi leaf vacuum / mulcher to deal with the neighbor’s oak tree this year.
Works quite well. You can see what it looked like before I vacuumed by looking through the chain link fence in the second picture.


----------



## laristotle

Yeah, electric toys are always much more fun than a rake.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Yeah, electric toys are always much more fun than a rake.


We’ve always raked, but with the gravel I thought raking might be a bit of a drag.


----------



## laristotle

Milkman said:


> We’ve always raked, but with the gravel I thought raking might be a bit of a drag.


That's where I would use a leaf blower towards the lawn. Then rake.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> That's where I would use a leaf blower towards the lawn. Then rake.


Well, yes, but if I’m going to make a racket, this mulches the leaves into a bag. One step, ten bags of normal leaves down to one of shredded debris.


----------



## Mooh

Ottawa River


----------



## Jim DaddyO

One of our neighbours lived in (what remains of) the first place on the right when the flood hit.


----------



## SWLABR

davetcan said:


> I was once sitting looking out my front window and saw a hawk take a dove out of the air. The explosion of feathers was intense. Happened about 10 feet from where I was sitting.


Explosion of feathers???

Reminds me of….


----------



## Milkman

SWLABR said:


> Explosion of feathers???
> 
> Reminds me of….
> 
> View attachment 385151



I remember that one. There was also an incident where a player (maybe a Blue Jay) deliberately drilled a seagull in the outfield.


----------



## SWLABR

Milkman said:


> I remember that one. There was also an incident where a player (maybe a Blue Jay) deliberately drilled a seagull in the outfield.


Dave Winfield.


----------



## laristotle

Yankee at the time.








Flashback Friday: Dave Winfield Hits a Seagull | Blue Jay Hunter


Looking back at the day Dave Winfield hit a seagull with a baseball at Exhibition Stadium.




bluejayhunter.com


----------



## SWLABR

Sunrise in Honolulu


----------



## Midnight Rider




----------



## Midnight Rider




----------



## BGood

mhammer said:


> Halifax public gardens, last week (Oct 16 *9*).
> View attachment 383978
> 
> 
> Peggy's Cove, (Oct 17 *10*)
> View attachment 383979
> 
> Peggy's Cove, looking out the other way.
> View attachment 383980
> 
> Somewhere along the Saint John River valley
> View attachment 383981
> 
> A town on the south shore of Quebec that we've become fond of, named La Pocatière. Situated at the top of a hill, with much of the town either affiliated with the regional CEGEP, or working at the Bombardier factory, there's a steep road (10 degree slope) leading from the CEGEP (at left) down to the major highway. Stay on that road another 200m and there's a fantastic little lookout/rest-stop where the St. Lawrence comes very close to shore. ON a clearer morning than we had that day, one amazing spot for a morning coffee as the sun shines on the St. Lawrence and you look out at the mountains on the other side. There's actually a hiking/biking trail along the St. Lawrence that extends a few kilometres east and west of that spot. Lucky residents.
> View attachment 383982
> 
> The marshlands/flats between Sackville, NB and Amherst NS, looking towards the Bay of Fundy.
> View attachment 383983


Road trip ? Where did you end up ?


----------



## BGood

From the porch








Just up the road. Every day I walk up the steep ½ km stretch at a good pace without slowing down. I run back down. That is my gym.








The view from the hot tub








Morning light across the pond


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Michipicoten river. No snow here yet.


----------



## mhammer

BGood said:


> Road trip ? Where did you end up ?


Was a Thanksgiving weekend trip from Ottawa to Halifax to visit our son. We took in Lunenberg and Peggy's Cove as well.
Stopped briefly in Oxford - blueberry capitol of Canada - on the way back, to check out the sinkhole that had been consuming part of the town. Found out that it had stopped growing, the land had been bought, and the new owner had filled in the sinkhole. That's why there are no pics here of a sinkhole.

Glad I was driving a diesel car. Diesel gas was about $0.06 litre more in New Brunswick, than in Quebec or Nova Scotia, so I could fill up the tank outside N.B. and safely drive through to the other side on a single tankful.


----------



## Milkman

mhammer said:


> Was a Thanksgiving weekend trip from Ottawa to Halifax to visit our son. We took in Lunenberg and Peggy's Cove as well.
> Stopped briefly in Oxford - blueberry capitol of Canada - on the way back, to check out the sinkhole that had been consuming part of the town. Found out that it had stopped growing, the land had been bought, and the new owner had filled in the sinkhole. That's why there are no pics here of a sinkhole.
> 
> Glad I was driving a diesel car. Diesel gas was about $0.06 litre more in New Brunswick, than in Quebec or Nova Scotia, so I could fill up the tank outside N.B. and safely drive through to the other side on a single tankful.


I think you could do that with a gas engine as well. With a decent 4 cylinder, 8 hours driving range is not unusual.

It can't be more than that to drive from Gaspe to the Nova Scotia border.

Yeah, no problem.
5 hr 37 min (564.2 km) via NB-11


----------



## mhammer

Milkman said:


> I think you could do that with a gas engine as well. With a decent 4 cylinder, 8 hours driving range is not unusual.
> 
> It can't be more than that to drive from Gaspe to the Nova Scotia border.
> 
> Yeah, no problem.
> 5 hr 37 min (564.2 km) via NB-11


My VW Golf gets about 760km to a tank.


----------



## Milkman

mhammer said:


> My VW Golf gets about 760km to a tank.


I think our Altima gets in that neighborhood. Like I said, 8 hrs of highway driving to a tank is not unusual.

I can tell you that I have on MANY occasions driven from Brantford to Dublin, Ohio in a 4 cylinder Altima without refueling and never worried about refueling for the return trip until half way back to Detroit.

Brantford to Dublin is 5 hr 56 min (564.6 km) via ON-401 W and I-75 S

We always refueled on the way back in Findlay, Ohio (another good hour's drive).

I just googled it and they say the range for a 4 cyl Altima is 833.64 km, (518 miles). Judicious use of cruise control helps too.


----------



## Stephenlouis

mhammer said:


> My VW Golf gets about 760km to a tank.


My V8 Jag takes 50,00 every two days for my drive to work, over the Malahat. My MGB is just as bad lol.


----------



## Stephenlouis




----------



## Mooh

Love how the sun swings around to the south throughout fall.


----------



## LanceT

Busy area for Pileated Woodpeckers. Love their maniacal call.


----------



## SWLABR

Along the “Road to Hana” on Maui.


----------



## Stephenlouis

Sooke Marina in the AM


----------



## Midnight Rider

The 'Witch of November' rides into town.


----------



## leftysg

Stephenlouis said:


> View attachment 386745


Love the moody presence here. I can see an early Sabbath album cover with the band mingling around the branches.


----------



## laristotle

leftysg said:


> I can see an early Sabbath album cover with the band mingling around the branches.


or a Norwegian Death Metal band.


----------



## SaucyJack

Testing this link. Anybody else see my sunrise from this morning?


----------



## Mooh

SaucyJack said:


> Testing this link. Anybody else see my sunrise from this morning?


No, sorry.


----------



## SaucyJack

Mooh said:


> No, sorry.


Ok thanks. It disappeared on me too.


----------



## SaucyJack

Pic of said sunrise.


----------



## SaucyJack

I should have taken that from a view where you couldn't see nutsy's junk cars in his yard. lol


----------



## Robert1950

This was a few days ago. This morning the temperature was -32C with a wind chill of -42C


----------



## Paul Running

Shouldn't take long making an ice rink with those temperatures.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Pine Grosbeaks. Our first sighting of them today. Had to look up what they were.


----------



## Stephenlouis

remnants of an old mining cabin on Quadra Island.


----------



## Stephenlouis




----------



## greco

Stephenlouis said:


> View attachment 401742


My immediate thought was that this could easily be a John Constable painting.

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Stephenlouis

greco said:


> My immediate thought was that this could easily be a John Constable painting.
> 
> BEAUTIFUL!


Thank-you! I love the English Romantic tradition! For shows I usually shoot nature in movement and shadow, but I love doing these serine landscapes too. I search them out every foggy morning


----------



## WCGill

Feb. 5, Giant's Head on a sunny day, moved to 2022. Oops!


----------



## WCGill

Ditto.


----------

